# Georgia Newcomer to the Forum



## steevieg (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I've been reading a lot of the advice and information on this forum and have to say it is an addictive site.  

I have a Char-Griller with SFB and have made most of the modifications needed to stay low and slow.  I have been smoking for about a year and all is going well.  So much to learn and so little smoking time.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I do have one question about wood...  Has anyone ever used Crape Myrtle?  I have one fairly large tree we cut down last summer and it is now dry enough to burn.  I believe it's a hardwood, but am unsure if it's a suitable smoking wood, and if it is, what type of meat would go best with it.

If there was ever a place to get this question answered, this is *the place*.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## hhersh (Jun 5, 2007)

Howdy from Texas Steevie..........I don't know the answer to that crape myrtle query, but you can bet your bottom dollar someone in here does and will let you know.......


----------



## steevieg (Jun 5, 2007)

I would have thought so, but maybe I've stumped these fine people.....


----------



## domn8_ion (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Check under the stickys in the smoking supplies for smoking wood. It might be there. I know there is a link somewhere here for all suitable woods. Good luck.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome SteevieG -

You've joined a really great bunch here! It's like a home aways from home!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi SteevieG...Welcome to the SMF! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 We're glad to have you aboard!

In the area of GA where I am, almost everyone has at least a couple of crape myrtle trees in their yard but I've never heard of anyone using it to smoke meat with.  If I were to hazard a guess...I'd have to say I'd think that it would not be a good choice of wood to smoke with...but that's only a guess on my part.  However...bear in mind that at this point, I haven't gotten to look through the sticky domn8_ion was referring to.  

That sticky can be found here:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1034

Trying a google.com search for 'crape myrtle toxicity (or toxicology) might turn up something interesting on the subject though.

There are two species of crepe myrtle which are used ornamentally here in the south, those being:

The *Giant Crape-myrtle* (_Lagerstroemia speciosa), and_

The *Common Crape-myrtle* (_Lagerstroemia indica)._

I know this isn't much of an answer to your question, but I hope that at least it will be the beginning of the answer you're seeking.

Perhaps some of the other good folks here can provide a better answer for you.....

For what it's worth...just my $0.02 worth.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Until later...


----------



## jts70 (Jun 12, 2007)

Stevie,

Welcome aboard! Good to have ya!


----------



## triple b (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF
Glad you joined us.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  I look forward to your becoming a regular.


----------



## richtee (Nov 23, 2007)

See yer online...didja try the myrtle? Try it ona hot dog or something and let us know!


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard SMF. Glad you found us.


----------



## rip (Nov 23, 2007)

I tried Crape Myrtle wood for smoking once and I'm and I'm and......I'm oka...and I'm......okay.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Don't think Crape Myrtle is a suitable wood for smoking, do some research before you try it. Welcome to the site, glad to have you hear.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome SteevieG, keep comin back.Don't know jack about the wood you mentioned??????????????????


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 23, 2007)

Glad to have a new GA boy here!!! What part are you from?? Update you profile so people can get to know ya and your rigs. We love pics of food so make sum
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . GO DAWGS!!  I don't know on crepe myrtle.  I have never seen it on a list of sutible smoking woods.  I would'nt use it.


----------

